# to nechápu



## moon_palace

Hello, 
Could you please tell me what "to nechapu" means in Czech. It is not in my dictionary. Thank you


----------



## winpoj

"I don't understand that" or "I don't get it".


----------



## moon_palace

Ok, diky moc


----------



## jazyk

If you look up chápat, the infinitive, you'll probably find it. And the first person negative is nechápu, with a long a.


----------



## moon_palace

Yes, you´re right. I found it. Thanks


----------

